#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Διαφορά υψομέτρου σε εξώστη-εσωτερικό χώρο

## sundance

στους εξωστες, για να μη εισερχονται τα υδατα εντος του σπιτιου, δημιουργειται μια μικρη υψομετρικη διαφορα μεταξυ δαπεδου εξωστη και δαπεδου εσωτερικου χωρου.

συνηθως ποση ειναι? 3-4 εκ? η διαφορα δημιουργειται με επιπλεον τσιμεντοκονια?

συνηθως χρησιμοποιειτε τσιμεντοκονια στα δαπεδα ή ελαφρομπετον? τιμες?

----------


## CFAK

Kαι στο εσωτερικό δάπεδο και στους εξωστες χρειάζεσαι ελαφρομετόν (στο εσωτερικό για να καλύψεις τις γραμμες του καλοριφέρ, στους εξώστες συνήθως διαμορφώνεις κλίση προς το κτίριο και τελικά προς την οπή που οδηγεί σε λούκι για τα όμβρια που στερεώνεται στην εξωτερική τοιχοποιία. Έτσι διαμορφώνεται ένα "σκαλοπατάκι τις τάξης των 2 εκατοστών στην ποδιά των ανοιγμάτων..
Κονία με υψηλή περιοεκτικότητα σε άμμο χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως που απλώνεται με μηχάνημα (οπότε και το κόστος είναι μικρό, 2 ευρω/τμ καθώς απαιτεί ελάχιστα εργατικά)

----------

